# Blackhawk 9mm Conversion Cylinder



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm thinking of picking up yet another Ruger revolver, a Blackhawk in .357.
I know they make a convertible version with a 9mm cylinder, but it only comes in blued. I'd like to get a nice, shiny stainless steel one to match my GP100 and Single Six. 9mm is so much cheaper than even .38, I'd like to save the money without giving up the comfort of Ruger SA plinking.

So, my question is:
Can I buy a SS Blackhawk, and then buy a 9mm cylinder (blue's OK) seperately?
If I wanted a Vaquero, does the 9mm cylinder fit that model as well?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A call to Ruger will get you an absolute answer. All most of us can do is guess.

I like blue.

Good luck


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

Good idea. I'm not sure why I didn't think to call them first.

I just got off the phone with a rep who said it is possible for them to add a 9mm cylinder to a SS Blackhawk, if I send it in to them and have them fit it to the gun's timing, as long as the serial number is over 150K. If I got it done, it would be a blued cylinder in a SS gun.
They cannot fit a 9mm cylinder to a Vaquero.

I think I'd rather just get the convertible. Less hassle and I can live with blue.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Let us know how it performs. We will all be shooting 9MM if the prices don't let up.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Be aware that Brownell's sell a blank cylinder for Rugers that can be chambered to any cartridge you might desire, within reason. Dave Clements, among others, can do this work for you.

Bob Wright


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

Willybone said:


> Good idea. I'm not sure why I didn't think to call them first.
> 
> I just got off the phone with a rep who said it is possible for them to add a 9mm cylinder to a SS Blackhawk, if I send it in to them and have them fit it to the gun's timing, as long as the serial number is over 150K. If I got it done, it would be a blued cylinder in a SS gun.
> They cannot fit a 9mm cylinder to a Vaquero.
> ...


How much did they want to charge for the new cylinder?

Thanks!


----------

